# mum says im taking over the house....



## mckellar007 (Aug 26, 2009)

i say im making life interesting....


long story short the croc broke his tank, so, while im fixing it he's living it up in the lounge room. all of last night he hid under his log below the heat, but now hes getting a little more adventurous again(yes, that means taking a snap at me when i get close).


----------



## ravan (Aug 26, 2009)

lol. i guess its a good thing your mum loves you


----------



## ashisnothereman (Aug 26, 2009)

crazy. how do you get him to stay in there? i wouldnt want a croc lose in my house.


----------



## Australis (Aug 26, 2009)

Free-range croc... mum might be onto something there mckellar007.


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 26, 2009)

crocodile tail soup....mmmmm, yummy !!!!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Aug 26, 2009)

Mum could always move out,lol


----------



## kupper (Aug 26, 2009)

thats mad


----------



## Window (Aug 26, 2009)

Do you own a dog?


----------



## Jakee (Aug 26, 2009)

Mad !


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 26, 2009)

ravan said:


> lol. i guess its a good thing your mum loves you


 
definantly, i just had the misses abusing me over the phone saying i take my mum for granted



ashisnothereman said:


> crazy. how do you get him to stay in there? i wouldnt want a croc lose in my house.


 
3 sheets of 4x2ft melamine board seperate him from the rest of the lounge, i know for a fact he can jump more then 2 foot off the ground, its just a matter of time before he takes a walk around the house.



Window said:


> Do you own a dog?


 
i do, i own two dogs, they both know to wide birth the croc, they decided to get a little too close one day under the lemon tree, even though the croc was taped(and half the size of what he is now) they got the scare of their lifetime when he jumped at them and thrashed his head. they would sit there and watching him in his tank for weeks after, just making sure that he wasnt gonna get out and chase them down again


----------



## GTsteve (Aug 26, 2009)

^^^lol^^^


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 26, 2009)

bahahaha...... thats hilarioous. what happened to the kid? did he eat it?


----------



## PhilK (Aug 26, 2009)

Hope you don't feed him too many goldfish mate! Nasty things as a sole food source, I've heard.

Also.. I am so totally jealous


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 26, 2009)

you know how expensive it would be to feed him solely on gold fish? 

in a fortnight he would go through 10 adult mice, 5 day old chicks and 5 or 6 chicken necks, then i just top up the gold fish once a month and add yabbies when i can(he loves his yabbies).


----------



## Sel (Aug 26, 2009)

Hmmm

Would make a good guard dog..


----------



## Stranger (Aug 26, 2009)

Imagine breaking into Someones house and seeing that in the Lounge room.. id Crap my pants and run.


----------



## James..94 (Aug 27, 2009)

Haha thats awesome


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 27, 2009)

MzSel said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Would make a good guard dog..


 


Stranger said:


> Imagine breaking into Someones house and seeing that in the Lounge room.. id Crap my pants and run.


 

i wish, at the moment he's pretty wussy, you walk near the water tub and he just closes his eyes and sinks under water. 

although, if he thinks you have food, its a different story!!


----------



## turtleman (Aug 28, 2009)

That is so cool. How big is it and what do you feed it? Where are you going to put him for permanent residence in a swimming pool? Oh man I am so jealous.... I dont think my Eastern Grey joeys and chihuahuas would appreciate living with that kind of species.


----------



## Poggle (Aug 28, 2009)

thats amazing.... i would do anything to keep a croc up here in qld


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 28, 2009)

Poggle said:


> thats amazing.... i would do anything to keep a croc up here in qld


 I'm with you on that one but alas we cant ...which really sux and I dont understand why that law is in place but it is :cry: you know MAC we all hate you up here in QLD..love your croc ....


----------



## Jackrabbit (Aug 28, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> I'm with you on that one but alas we cant ...which really sux and I dont understand why that law is in place but it is :cry: you know MAC we all hate you up here in QLD..love your croc ....


 
don't you have enough wild ones wondering around?


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 28, 2009)

Jackrabbit said:


> don't you have enough wild ones wondering around?


 well that can be said about snakes too then, but alot of us keep them now dont we ...
and where I live in QLD we dont get crocs .....:|


----------

